# cara



## pamtig

Estou lendo um artigo sobre as baladas e diz assim: "sempre fazemos comentários sobre o cara com quem cada uma ficou". "O cara" pode ser traduzido ao espanhol como "el tipo", referindo-se a qualquer pessoa?


----------



## Vanda

Correto.


----------



## pamtig

Muito obrigada, Vanda! (novamente!!! ). Mas, esqueçi perguntar-lhe outra coisa... Se você quer referir-se a "la tipa" (no espanhol), seria "a cara"???  ou não varia ("o cara") porque é igual para ambos gêneros?


----------



## Vanda

Normalmente usamos cara apenas para homens. Se queremos nos referir a uma mulher, vai depender bastante do lugar em que a pessoa mora. Por exemplo, os paulistas: s_empre fazemos comentários sobre a  mina com quem cada uma ficou". _
Outras regiões podem dizer: a gatinha e outros que não me lembro agora. Macu, cadê você?


----------



## Bega3

Oi! Existe também "guri" para homens e "guria" para  mulheres, não é? Isto é mais comum (acho que até exclusivo) do Sul do Brasil.

Alguém me corrija se estou enganado porque não tenho certeza absoluta.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, guri e guria é comum para o Rio Grande do Sul.


----------



## Brasileño

Vanda said:


> Normalmente usamos cara apenas para homens. Se queremos nos referir a uma mulher, vai depender bastante do lugar em que a pessoa mora. Por exemplo, os paulistas: s_empre fazemos comentários sobre a mina com quem cada uma ficou". _
> Outras regiões podem dizer: a gatinha e outros que não me lembro agora. Macu, cadê você?


 

"a mina" como contração de menina.


----------



## Morgana51

Olá, buenos dias p/todos!
Alguien tendria una opción para "guri" en castellano?
La frase es: "Da próxima vez, fica de olho no meio fio, guri...." Solo se me ocurre chico, cabro...pero no me suena bien en ese contexto!?
Cuento con la ayuda de uds.
Gracias


----------



## coquis14

Puede ser "gurí" mismo también , sino preguntele a los uruguayos.
¿Qué le parece "chango/uito"?

Saludos


----------



## Morgana51

Ese es el problema...puede haber tantas versiones regionales!!! Estoy tratando de pensar en algo que sirva "internacionalmente" si me entiendes. Lo difícil es saber el real sentido/uso de cada opción, pero la tuya parece una buena. Gracias coquis14.


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Morgana.
En España el equivalente sería "chaval".


----------



## Morgana51

Ahora me acordé! Es que hace 25 años que estoy fuera de Argentina y esas cosas del dia a dia se te van olvidando... Que tal "pibe"? o será que es demasiado "argentinismo"? Si no, creo que voy a usar "chaval". Gracias olivinha!


----------



## Tomby

Morgana51 said:


> ...Que tal "pibe"? o será que es demasiado "argentinismo"? Si no, creo que voy a usar "chaval". Gracias olivinha!


No creo, en España todos sabemos su significado. Ayer vi un reportaje por la TV y chicas jóvenes usaban esta palabra <pibe> como propia de Castilla.
Por otro lado, "chaval(a)" siempre se ha utilizado, digamos que se trata de _un clásico_ en el lenguaje. Actualmente se ha aferrado bastante la palabra "tío" ("_la semana pasada conocí a un tío que..._"/ "_las tías que conoce mi vecino..._") que no tiene nada que ver con el parentesco entre una persona y su sobrino(a). Falta saber si dicha palabra es aceptada en este sentido en otros países de habla hispana.
Estoy convencido de que hay muchas más palabras de este tipo.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Morgana51

Tienes toda la razón, Tombatossals! Debe haber innúmeras opciones. De todas maners es muy interesante conocer lo que se usa en cada país, o a veces en cada región de un mismo país.
Desde ya les agradezco a todos los que me ayudaron hoy! Valeu!!
un abrazo


----------



## ceballos

e em português pode ser o gajo?


----------



## Carfer

ceballos said:


> e em português pode ser o gajo?


 

Acho que sim, o '_gajo_' ou o '_tipo_'.


----------



## Alentugano

E no feminino *"a gaja"*,* "a tipa"* ainda que, por vezes, possam ser um pouco depreciativos. Mais do que quando usados em relação aos homens. Pelo menos é essa a minha percepção.


----------



## Naticruz

ceballos said:


> e em português pode ser o gajo?


Sí, en Portugal decimos *gajo*, y *tipo*. Pero, atención porque gajo puede tener sentido peyorativo, igual a individuo bellaco, tunante, astuto.

Mejores saludos


----------



## Morgana51

Nunca ouvi esses termos no Brasil... sim usamos "ese tipo/esa tipa" na Argentina.


----------



## coquis14

Morgana , todas la opciones nombradas hasta ahora me parecen regionales y no "globales" , sería interesante que comentes para qué país o para quién estás traduciendo el texto.

Saludos


----------



## Morgana51

En realidad me pidieron una traducción "global", o sea escrito de una manera que sea entendido por gente de cualquier país.


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina también *chabon/a*


----------



## Nikola

Morgana51 said:


> En realidad me pidieron una traducción "global", o sea escrito de una manera que sea entendido por gente de cualquier país.


Yo diría que la palabra entendida globalmente es tipo.


----------



## Morgana51

Nikola said:


> Yo diría que la palabra entendida globalmente es tipo.


 
Sólo que ahí no queda bien en el contexto, creo yo.

"Da próxima vez, fica de olho no meio fio, guri...." 
La próxima vez, presta atención al cordón, tipo (?)..."
 
Normalmente usamos "tipo" cuando nos reerimos a una tercera persona y no en un caso de imperativo.


----------



## Nikola

Morgana51 said:


> Sólo que ahí no queda bien en el contexto, creo yo.
> 
> "Da próxima vez, fica de olho no meio fio, guri...."
> La próxima vez, presta atención al cordón, tipo (?)..."
> 
> Normalmente usamos "tipo" cuando nos reerimos a una tercera persona y no en un caso de imperativo.


Tienes razón en ese contexto. ¿ Entonces que tal "hombre"?


----------



## willy2008

Yo pondría chabon, tio, gurí ,que también es usado aca pero en el interior por la gente de campo,pero hombre no sería la traducción para CARA.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Creo que la traducción universal de "o cara" es "el tipo". Sin embargo, en la frase que pusiste no queda bien porque no es una palabra que se use para dirigirse a alguien directamente.

Nadie dice "Hola tipo", pero sí "Hola chabón" (ARG).
Nadie dice "¿Cómo andas tipo?", pero sí ¿Cómo andas, chaval? (ESP)

Creo que lo más entendible para cualquiera de las variantes del castellano sería "hombre", porque a pesar de que en muchos lugares no se usa para dirigirse a alguien, se comprende su utilización con ese sentido.

Para otro tipo de casos, podrías usar:

  tipo/tipa          (Universal)
  mina               (Solo para mujeres; ARG, BOL, URU)

Y para referirse a chicos o adolescentes:

  pibe/piba         (ARG, BOL, URU)
  gurí/gurisa       (ARG y URU)  
  chavo/chava    (HON, NIC, MEX)
  chaval/chavala (ESP)


Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Eu sei que este negócio de traduzir tem todas as suas nuances, etc e tal, só gostaria de dizer que, no texto original, o termo não é assim "global", é regional, típico do Rio Grande do Sul, mas, como dizem, tradutore traditore.


----------



## Morgana51

Estoy de acuerdo con todos ! Gurí realmente es originario de RS como también es usado en Santa Catarina. Supongo que acá en Cuiabá la influencia de inmigrantes del sur es tan grande que acabamos incorporando vocablos típicos de esa región. Pero volviendo a la traducción me gustó tu sugestión Nikola. Creo que "hombre", a pesar de no ser la traducción exacta de gurí se encaja en el contexto como un tipo de interjección.
Desde ya gracias a todos por la colaboración.


----------



## Vanda

Também gostei de _hombre. _Aos meus ouvidos brasileiros soa como espanhol, independentemente de onde.


----------



## ikaika22

*CARA  =  Chabón / Chavón** (Argentina)* , também pode ser Então ?  

Na espanha .. chaval, vi que escreveram mais acima.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mangato

Sei que termo _*o cara*_ se utiliza com muita frequência no Brasil, no sentido que em espanhol dizemos el tío, el tipo, el fulano etc.

Mas, utiliza-se também no fiminino? Não me lembro escutar a cara. 

Obrigado a todos


----------



## Vanda

Não tanto, MG. Uma ou outra garota, que gosta muito de gíria, dirá cara para suas amigas.


----------



## aloappaola

"a cara" não existe com esse artigo feminino, neste sentido que você está se referindo. O que uma garota pode dizer para outra seria por exemplo: Cara! não acredito que você fez isso!
Saludos


----------



## olivinha

Mais aqui.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigadão. Fico vermelho. A minha memória foi embora.

Cumprimentos, caras


----------



## JGreco

Pienso que el término que se entiende internacionalmente en Castellano sea muchacho/muchacha.


----------



## maria81

hola a todos!
Hablando del mismo término (cara), usado en una carta a modo de despedida, dice: "*beijao minha cara*" , yo siempre lo traduzco como "amiga" o querida no?pero creo que se enfatiza en este contexto y me gustaría saber cuál es la peculiaridad de usarlo asi. coloquial, afectivo?

e tambem lembro daquela musica ....*meu cara amigo* me perdoe por favor, se eu nao faço uma visiiiiiitaaa......massa!!! aqui no sería mi querido amigo?
gracias de antemano e bom dia!


----------



## Carfer

maria81 said:


> hola a todos!
> Hablando del mismo término (cara), usado en una carta a modo de despedida, dice: "*beijao minha cara*" , yo siempre lo traduzco como "amiga" o querida no?pero creo que se enfatiza en este contexto y me gustaría saber cuál es la peculiaridad de usarlo asi. coloquial, afectivo?
> 
> e tambem lembro daquela musica ....*meu caro amigo* me perdoe por favor, se eu nao faço uma visiiiiiitaaa......massa!!! aqui no sería mi querido amigo?
> gracias de antemano e bom dia!


 
_'Cara_' nesta acepção significa '_querida_' (o masculino é '_caro_'). Pelo menos em Portugal é mais formal do que '_querido_', que tem uma carga afectiva maior. _'Caro/a_' usa-se, por isso, com pessoas com quem se tem menor intimidade.
Não é a mesma acepção que temos vindo a discutir neste tópico.


----------



## maria81

Obrigada Carfer e desculpa se nao é o mesmo tópico mas nao encontrei nenhum foro que falase da minha dúvida, porem perguntei aquí.

Desculpa o português tambem.


----------



## Carfer

maria81 said:


> Obrigada Carfer e desculpa se nao é o mesmo tópico mas nao encontrei nenhum foro que falase da minha dúvida, porem perguntei aquí.
> 
> Desculpa o português tambem.


 
Não há nada de que pedir desculpa, evidentemente, nem nada que impeça que a pergunta seja feita neste tópico, onde sem dúvida cabe. Eu só estava a dizer que se tratava duma acepção de '_cara_' diferente da que estavamos a discutir. Dispõe sempre.


----------



## LATACO

Morgana51 said:


> Olá, buenos dias p/todos!
> Alguien tendria una opción para "guri" en castellano?
> La frase es: "Da próxima vez, fica de olho no meio fio, guri...." Solo se me ocurre chico, cabro...pero no me suena bien en ese contexto!?
> Cuento con la ayuda de uds.
> Gracias


 
Galera gente!

Yo vivo en la region mesopotamica de Argentina "Guri / gurisa/ gurises"  lo usamos para hablar de un muchacho/ muchacha o menino menina. Es tipico de la provincia de Entre Rios en argentina y tengo entendido que tiene el mismo uso en el sur de Brasil...

Espero haberlos ayudado, saludos!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

LATACO said:


> Galera gente!
> 
> Yo vivo en la region mesopotamica de Argentina "Guri / gurisa/ gurises" lo usamos para hablar de un muchacho/ muchacha o menino menina. Es tipico de la provincia de Entre Rios en argentina y tengo entendido que tiene el mismo uso en el sur de Brasil...
> 
> Espero haberlos ayudado, saludos!


*Guri*, sin duda. *Gurisa*, no. El plural de Guri en portugués es *Guris*.


----------



## LATACO

WhoSoyEu said:


> *Guri*, sin duda. *Gurisa*, no. El plural de Guri en portugués es *Guris*.


 
Hola Whosoyeu, gracias por tu aclaracion.... aclarando un poco más: yo me refería al termino en español de Argentina, donde el plural es gurises y el femenino es gurisa.... Espero no haberlos confundido....saludos.


----------



## garotinarg

y cuando en portugues se dice esse cara apareciu por ejemplo,sera algo despectivo?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No, es como en español decir "ese tipo" o "ese tío".


----------



## airosa

Pode um sujeito referir-se com "o cara" a si mesmo?

Ex.: _O cara podia se fantasiar de índio ..._


----------



## okporip

airosa said:


> Pode um sujeito referir-se com "o cara" a si mesmo?
> 
> Ex.: _O cara podia se fantasiar de índio ..._



É incomum e um pouco estranho, mas até pode. Tenho um amigo que, para autocriticar-se, eventualmente usa esse tipo de frase.


----------



## okporip

LATACO said:


> Hola Whosoyeu, gracias por tu aclaracion.... aclarando un poco más: yo me refería al termino en español de Argentina, donde el plural es gurises y el femenino es gurisa.... Espero no haberlos confundido....saludos.



A mí, por lo menos, no me confundiste. En Brasil, el femenino de *guri(s)* es *guria**(s)*.


----------



## Vanda

Depois de o Obama chamar aquele ''coiso'' de ''o cara'', muita gente se diz ser ''o cara''.


----------



## okporip

maria81 said:


> Obrigada Carfer e desculpa se nao é o mesmo tópico mas nao encontrei nenhum foro que falase da minha dúvida, porem perguntei aquí.
> 
> Desculpa o português tambem.



Na acepção a que você se refere (e elucidada na resposta de Carfer à sua primeira mensagem), "caro(a)" faria parte de uma série de formas de tratamento classicamente usadas em correpondências (cartas; hoje em dia, também e-mails). No Brasil, indo do mais formal ao menos, teríamos "prezado(a)", "caro(a)" e "querido(a)". Nunca sei se o grau de formalidade de _estimado_, em espanhol (mas também possível em português), corresponderia a "prezado" ou a "caro". E, apesar do que acabo de dizer, também é possível dirigir-se a um amigo próximo usando "caro" (uso que revela uma certa afetação ou, pelo menos, uma vontade de "brincar de ser formal").


----------

